# springboard notch



## forestryworks (Dec 29, 2007)

anyone got any pics of a springboard notch?

i just started practicing( well, trying and failing, rather), springboard
notches today

got one in my hackberry stump
i think i'll leave it there
show that tree what's up

anchored it in with a wooden shim


----------



## Gologit (Dec 30, 2007)

First, I have to say this...if you can avoid using a springboard, you're better off. The notch has to be deep enough that the spikes (or whatever you're using) can get a firm bite on the wood and not let the board move too much.
The tricky part is when the tree lets go and you and your saw have to get off that board real quick. If theres enough butt swell or whatever to require a springboard you're going to be up pretty high. Once you're up on that board you have to do everything right...face cut, back cut, wedging, the whole deal, and then get yourself down and clear. No second chances or do-overs.


----------



## slowp (Dec 30, 2007)

Only got a picture of the stump monster. There's only old stumps with springboard notches around here. I've never seen anyone use a springboard other than at competitions. The notches left in stumps gotta be from the 
50s, maybe 60s. There are lots of the old stumps around yet. As posted previously:


----------



## ents (Dec 30, 2007)

I see a Moai statue in that stump monster.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Almost all of the old redwood stumps have nothes in them. On the rare occassion I work on a tree with a huge butt swell but I just make a vertical and a horizontal cut and saw off the swell. I've always wanted use a spring board and the shoe lookseasy to make but it would probably be years before I got to use it. Heck I rarely wear corks.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Dec 31, 2007)

I would love to have one of those old stumps for a lawn ornament... I also have wanted to try out a springboard - just cuz' I guess, no need for one here other than competition. 
Anyone know where in the heck I can find them or the shoe and bit to make my own.


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2007)

They are all over around here but you'd have a hard time getting one to the road. Plus, that one is on federal land so you couldn't get one without a permit. Unfortunately, I think a faller cut that one off, it was in the way.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 31, 2007)

treejunkie13 said:


> I would love to have one of those old stumps for a lawn ornament... I also have wanted to try out a springboard - just cuz' I guess, no need for one here other than competition.
> Anyone know where in the heck I can find them or the shoe and bit to make my own.



You must have a big lawn!  If I brought a stump home I'd be sleeping on the lawn. She Who Must Be Obeyed would not see the value of an old stump. At least I have a redwood tree in the back yard.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2007)

2dogs said:


> You must have a big lawn!  If I brought a stump home I'd be sleeping on the lawn. She Who Must Be Obeyed would not see the value of an old stump. At least I have a redwood tree in the back yard.



LMAO  You just might be on to something there,2dogs. Winter work,by golly. You can go out in the cut-over ground and yard out big old -growth stumps and sell 'em on EBay! Might develop a market for all those people back east that want unique lawn decorations. Might start a trend.


----------



## slowp (Dec 31, 2007)

But how will you get them out? A D-8? A D-7 has problems with ours. Cut them? Helicopter them? Dig them? Hmmmm must use duct tape somehow.
I can picture little ceramic gnomes on top of the stumps.


----------



## 2dogs (Dec 31, 2007)

OK let me back up a bit. Redwood stumps can be very valuable for the burl. It does take a heck of an effort to get the stump out and then wash it and then mill it. I have not done this personally but I have been in on parts of the operation. None the less I would be talking with a higher voice if I brought home 2 tons of stump and dropped it on the front lawn. I could try wrapping the whole thing in duck tape and calling it a Hersey's Kiss but my wife would find out soon I was lying.

Now I forgot what the hell the topic was about. The use of duck tape in stump removal? Something like that.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2007)

2dogs said:


> OK let me back up a bit. Redwood stumps can be very valuable for the burl. It does take a heck of an effort to get the stump out and then wash it and then mill it. I have not done this personally but I have been in on parts of the operation. None the less I would be talking with a higher voice if I brought home 2 tons of stump and dropped it on the front lawn. I could try wrapping the whole thing in duck tape and calling it a Hersey's Kiss but my wife would find out soon I was lying.
> 
> Now I forgot what the hell the topic was about. The use of duck tape in stump removal? Something like that.



No problem...it's probably a lousy idea anyway. One winter when logging was slow,in a fit of temporary insanity, I helped a guy pull black walnut stumps and cut burls and blanks for gunstocks and whatever. Kinda strained my D-7 a little. None of them would have qualified as lawn ornaments, even wrapped in duct tape.
And my wife didn't like the room they took up in what was normally her horse pasture...that was the real clincher.


----------



## BC_Logger (Dec 31, 2007)

are you using spring board for comperition ( timbersports) or for work ?

if its for work then have another experienced faller/ logger who has used them show you spring boards are very dangerous if not used correctly 


the notch for a spring board must be deep and narrow if its too wide the board will not sit correctly or the hook will not set


----------



## Gologit (Dec 31, 2007)

slowp said:


> But how will you get them out? A D-8? A D-7 has problems with ours. Cut them? Helicopter them? Dig them? Hmmmm must use duct tape somehow.
> I can picture little ceramic gnomes on top of the stumps.



LOL...I don't have to worry about it because I'm not going to do it. Just presenting an idea for consideration. This is a job for somebody with a size 17 collar and a size 3 hat. (Nothing personal, 2dogs, no offense meant) Somebody with more spare time than good sense.
You could use duct tape to patch the holes in your gloves from the choker jaggers.
And...little ceramic gnomes are kinda tacky but they're probably better than pink flamingoes. Or those little plywood cut-outs of cows and pigs that serve as urine collectors for all the local dogs.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 1, 2008)

boboak said:


> LOL...I don't have to worry about it because I'm not going to do it. Just presenting an idea for consideration. This is a job for somebody with a size 17 collar and a size 3 hat. (Nothing personal, 2dogs, no offense meant) Somebody with more spare time than good sense.
> You could use duct tape to patch the holes in your gloves from the choker jaggers.
> And...little ceramic gnomes are kinda tacky but they're probably better than pink flamingoes. Or those little plywood cut-outs of cows and pigs that serve as urine collectors for all the local dogs.



Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 1, 2008)

I am straight up tree trash... a big old stump taking up yard space with little knome's and pink flamingo's on it would be great, I would park my stump grinder next to it. I think my kids would take sides with me on that, the wife is out of luck. 

Now back to the spring board idea. Where can one find these?


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a smaller stump in my yard and I think of it as semipermanent lawn furniture. Works well as a table, except now there's ants in it so maybe I'll duct tape up the holes.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2008)

treejunkie13 said:


> I am straight up tree trash... a big old stump taking up yard space with little knome's and pink flamingo's on it would be great, I would park my stump grinder next to it. I think my kids would take sides with me on that, the wife is out of luck.
> 
> Now back to the spring board idea. Where can one find these?



If you want a spring board you'll probably have to make your own. Look in some of the old logging history books for some examples or maybe somebody can post some pictures of one.
You'll need a fastener of some kind on the end that goes into the stump. Some guys used a "shoe"...kind of a metal cap that 
fits over the end of the board with a sharp lip bent at an angle to grab into the wood. I saw a faller make one one day just by driving a couple of big nails into the end of the board and leaving the sharp ends sticking out a little bit. Kinda wobbly but he got the job done. He swore never again, though. We won't mention any names.
Whatever you wind up doing just remember that being up on the board is the easy part...doing your work while you're up there and getting clear safely is the hard part. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2008)

slowp said:


> I have a smaller stump in my yard and I think of it as semipermanent lawn furniture. Works well as a table, except now there's ants in it so maybe I'll duct tape up the holes.



I'll bet you're easy to shop for on birthday and Christmas..."One case of duct tape in various colors, please". Happy New Year.


----------



## olyman (Jan 1, 2008)

boboak said:


> I'll bet you're easy to shop for on birthday and Christmas..."One case of duct tape in various colors, please". Happy New Year.


red green would be happy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 1, 2008)

boboak said:


> I'll bet you're easy to shop for on birthday and Christmas..."One case of duct tape in various colors, please". Happy New Year.



Or some Barbie stickers. Kids these days!


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 1, 2008)

I THINK the springboards were used in two circumstances here. One use was to get above the butt swell of the redwoods and the other was cutting the downhill side of a tree growing on steep ground. Most of the notches were 3 or 4 feet above the ground. Some notches were way high though, like 10 or maybe 12 feet up on the biggest trees on a steep slope. I don't think the fallers were tied in at all.

My suggestion is you cut a few notches just a foot or so off the ground. Use a good plank and Bob's nails idea and see if you want to continue on higher up the tree. Don't forget a notch can create a stress riser and cause the tree to split or even barberchair. A chainsaw makes short work of butt swell or butressing and is safer.

BTW I just found an old growth redwood on one of the ranches I help chase cows on. It is 8-9 feet dbh and was left I'm guessing because the base is hollow. I can almost stand up inside it. Plus the top appears to be blown out and it has a nasty lean. Still it is a cool remnant from the past.


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2008)

The notches are pretty much on the sides or the downhill side of the trees here. Some, like the stump monster, aren't on very steep ground, but it might be steep enough if not using power equipment. I'll have to remember to ponder this when the snow melts and I'm back out in that country. Most are in cedar, which would go with the butt swell problem. Some of those stumps are still sound enough to use for guyline stumps.


----------



## Gologit (Jan 1, 2008)

2dogs said:


> I THINK the springboards were used in two circumstances here. One use was to get above the butt swell of the redwoods and the other was cutting the downhill side of a tree growing on steep ground. Most of the notches were 3 or 4 feet above the ground. Some notches were way high though, like 10 or maybe 12 feet up on the biggest trees on a steep slope. I don't think the fallers were tied in at all.
> 
> My suggestion is you cut a few notches just a foot or so off the ground. Use a good plank and Bob's nails idea and see if you want to continue on higher up the tree. Don't forget a notch can create a stress riser and cause the tree to split or even barberchair. A chainsaw makes short work of butt swell or butressing and is safer.
> 
> BTW I just found an old growth redwood on one of the ranches I help chase cows on. It is 8-9 feet dbh and was left I'm guessing because the base is hollow. I can almost stand up inside it. Plus the top appears to be blown out and it has a nasty lean. Still it is a cool remnant from the past.



Good post and some good advice as well. Sometimes two or three springboards would be necessary to get up to where you could face up the tree. I saw my uncles do this when I was a kid. Those guys were real catty when it came time to get down from all that stuff...I mean those guys could MOVE.
I don't remember ever seeing anyone tie in. It would slow you down, I think.
As far as the nails in the springboard go, I'd be real careful with that method. Maybe try it that way down close to the ground but if you do any serious board work better make yourself a shoe.
The spikes in the board were okay for a one time shot but they were wobbly and didn't ever feel totally secure to me. I had to come up with something quick and dirty and that was it. 
One other thing...wear caulks.


----------



## slowp (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's our state's description. If I remember, the boards have a narrow pointy end which is reinforced by a metal covering. I'll have to go to the Jubilee this year and see if they still chop off them. 

*WAC 296-54-53940 Falling and bucking--Springboards and tree jacking.

(1) Springboards must be:

(a) Made of clear, straight grained sound stock;

(b) Long enough, wide enough, and strong enough; and

(c) Replaced when they will no longer safely support the expected load at the extreme end.

(2) Springboard irons must be well lipped and firmly attached with bolts or other equally strong attachment.

(3) Saw chains must be stopped while shifting springboards.*

Kind of vague, eh? I do know there are cutters who have them around here.
We were thinking of doing a modern picture, with 2 brothers posing on springboards stuck in a 14 inch tree.


----------



## smokechase II (Jan 1, 2008)

*semi springboard*

There is one other simple springboard you can do in the field.

Let's say you're a firefighter that is a long way from a road. Maybe you dropped in to this imagined fire by parachute.

Rip some 4 1/2 foot boards.
More lumber than a real springboard would fill the need for.
Do four bores in and pop out each hole for your lumber.
(Don't make these notches below what will be holding wood.)
Make a couple wooden wedges for each springboard.
Place springboard in wide slot. Drive in wedge from bottom till snug.


You can see how much work this would be to make.
But it can be handy if its 2 hours hiking downhill to a rig that you hope is there and driver doesn't even know what a springboard is.

Of course nailed or other permanently fixed springboards will not cover the same range of area as a real springboard.

You can place additional lumber that is fixed in place by nail, wedge or dado crossways across the primary springboards.

Note how this was often done on the biggest trees where it would take 1/2 day plus just to make the face.

Sure we're macho.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 2, 2008)

These guys doing the springboard chop competition, Where do they get the shoe for the board? Someone out there has to be supplying these things? For a new toy to play around with, an obvious conversation piece, I would prefer buy one that is right instead of making one myself.


----------



## forestryworks (Jan 2, 2008)

here's a pic of a competition springboard shoe i got off of
www.logrolling.org


----------



## treejunkie13 (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pic, Thanx for the info... Checked out the site, seems to be everything log rolling, no springboard info, their store seems to be down right now.


----------



## StihlKiwi (Mar 10, 2011)

treejunkie13 said:


> I would prefer buy one that is right instead of making one myself.


 
Sorry for bringing up such an old thread, seems to be the most recent one involving springboards. I made one today, took me all of 15 minutes to weld up a steel tip for it. If you're still looking for one I made one today, took all of 15 minutes. I can post a pic if anyones still interested

Thomas


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 10, 2011)

StihlKiwi said:


> Sorry for bringing up such an old thread, seems to be the most recent one involving springboards. I made one today, took me all of 15 minutes to weld up a steel tip for it. If you're still looking for one I made one today, took all of 15 minutes. I can post a pic if anyones still interested
> 
> Thomas


 
Sure, post away.


----------



## coastalfaller (Mar 10, 2011)

I haven't read the rest of the post so I don't know if this is redundant or not. Sorry if it is!

What I do when I need a springboard is simply make one from a hemlock or some other smaller lower grade tree. Doesn't take long at all. Rip the board from the tree however long and thick you want. Rough measure of your notch, insert board, voila! If it's a little loose, tap in a wedge, it'll tighten right up. 

A guy i know was in steep ground and big timber for quite awhile. He made a nice board and cut an old bar off and bolted it to the board. All he had to do to insert the springboard was make a saw kerf in his tree. Worked pretty slick!

Again, sorry if this is redundant. I suspect it is!


----------



## StihlKiwi (Mar 10, 2011)

Hopefully I've uploaded these pics right..

I had to extend the two straps on the top side as the original bolts were to close the the end of the board and felt like they were going to split out when I stood on it, the bolts further back have solved that problem.




coastalfaller said:


> A guy i know was in steep ground and big timber for quite awhile. He made a nice board and cut an old bar off and bolted it to the board. All he had to do to insert the springboard was make a saw kerf in his tree. Worked pretty slick!
> QUOTE]
> 
> That sounds like a simple solution Coastalfaller. Might have to dig around for an old bar and give that a try
> ...


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a few pics of a springboard that I had to make to get a job done some years ago. This was a nice fir that was just too high on the bottom side. You can see where I slabbed off the bark. This is fairly close to St Helens and got some heavy ash.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep, a very nice Fir. Too bad some of these lads won't see a 8 foot peeler, let alone fall one.
I learned to set board holes from my Grandad, it took a bit. The first time I saw Ray put one in he used his big Homelite, flipped driveside up and dabbed at the trunk from 6 feet away.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice stick indeed!We've got a block coming up this year cruised at just over 1000 cubic meters/hectare (sorry for all my friends south of the border, you'll have to convert that!) I'll try and get some pics. Haven't seen it yet, don't think there's an abundance of big wood in it, likely thick with 3-4 footers. Perfect production wood!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 3, 2011)

1K m^3 = 35314.5 ft^3
35314.5 ft^3= 423774 bf 
423774 bf/ha = 171499 bf/ac

which is HOLY CRAP big

By contrast: I recently cruised a 200 acre unit at about 10 mmbf. 

10mmbf/200 ac = 50000 bf/ac

That's trees averaging ~26 in DBH and 150 ft tall, ~80 yo prairie-colonization forest, which is pretty big stuff indeed for this area and time.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 4, 2011)

Awesome pics! Hey I walked around a few Dougs today. The biggest was about 2 foot on the stump and maybe tickling a 100ft. Pretty huge for around here. Defenitely not the land of their fore-fathers.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 5, 2011)

*Spring board*

I use a topping saw and and a common notch just deeper. Need to build a new set of my personal designed spring board hooks.
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2011)

Okay, everybody knows how to _make_ a springboard and most people know how to _use one._ Most of us know how to get up on the board and do our work once we get there.

What I want to see are suggestions or videos, or even pictures, of getting _down_ from the board. As in when you've stayed on the hinge just a bit too long and really have to bail out. Gracefully. Not landing in a heap. Not having to look for your saw. Not losing more than the normal amount of hide off your elbows and knees. Not rolling down the hill while trying to scramble to your feet 'cause maybe that stick you just backed up is headed your way. Graceful, controlled springboard exits. 

How 'bout it?


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 10, 2011)

Saw goes bar down with hand on trigger handle, other hand on board. That support the hop down. If panicked leave the saw.
Gets a bit more complicated if you're up there two boards high or more.
My Dads step-father told about topping a tree off of a springboard at about a 100'. Pretty sure he didn't bail.


----------



## 371groundie (Apr 12, 2011)

YouTube - Lumberjack Fail

NOT a gracefull dismount.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 12, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Okay, everybody knows how to _make_ a springboard and most people know how to _use one._ Most of us know how to get up on the board and do our work once we get there.
> 
> What I want to see are suggestions or videos, or even pictures, of getting _down_ from the board. As in when you've stayed on the hinge just a bit too long and really have to bail out. Gracefully. Not landing in a heap. Not having to look for your saw. Not losing more than the normal amount of hide off your elbows and knees. Not rolling down the hill while trying to scramble to your feet 'cause maybe that stick you just backed up is headed your way. Graceful, controlled springboard exits.
> 
> How 'bout it?


 
I'm glad your standards are so high Bob. Since I don't do anything gracefully I'm off the re posting a video. The fact is that I use a springboard every few years and when I do I look like a monkey fu...well you get the idea.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 14, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Nice stick indeed!We've got a block coming up this year cruised at just over 1000 cubic meters/hectare (sorry for all my friends south of the border, you'll have to convert that!) I'll try and get some pics. Haven't seen it yet, don't think there's an abundance of big wood in it, likely thick with 3-4 footers. Perfect production wood!



Holy horses! I'd like to see that. That must be tall timber too. The personal record I have ever measured was a Norwegian spruce stand a bit over 600 cubic meters/hectare. That was a rarity around here. The timber wasn't very large, but it was a quite dense stand, 1000 trees/hectare. It was some dark forest.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 26, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, a very nice Fir. Too bad some of these lads won't see a 8 foot peeler, let alone fall one.
> I learned to set board holes from my Grandad, it took a bit. The first time I saw Ray put one in he used his big Homelite, flipped driveside up and dabbed at the trunk from 6 feet away.


 
Here's a pic of my favorite springboard. It's only 5' long but long enough to work away from the stump. Notice the horseshoe type lip on the end. The thing I like about this is that when inserted into the notch, you can take your outside foot and hook it under the board and hop around on the board to get into another position. You're not stuck in one spot all the time like making a board out of a sapling.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, those be the ones.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 26, 2011)

Dammit Randy any time you get the chance you pull your big wood out! Haha. Man that musta been some patch!


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 27, 2011)

BitzerBob!!!
Somebody has to.
Of the dozen or so Redwood guys in here, there are damn few photos.
I'll look through my Darius Kinsey picture books, to see if I can find Gologit.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> BitzerBob!!!
> Somebody has to.
> Of the dozen or so Redwood guys in here, there are damn few photos.
> I'll look through my Darius Kinsey picture books, to see if I can find Gologit.


Randy, if you have some pics of you falling and bucking some redwoods I'd love to see them. That's one area I'd love to learn about. I've fallen 3 of them with a 3/8s chain and now see why the guys say that you need 404 or bigger. All 3 of them were right next to FS historic buildings and the trees had to go rather than the buildings. As far as I'm concerned the trees should have stayed.


----------



## slowp (Apr 27, 2011)

nw axe man said:


> Randy, if you have some pics of you falling and bucking some redwoods I'd love to see them. That's one area I'd love to learn about. I've fallen 3 of them with a 3/8s chain and now see why the guys say that you need 404 or bigger. All 3 of them were right next to FS historic buildings and the trees had to go rather than the buildings. As far as I'm concerned the trees should have stayed.



But that would have removed a hideout for the fire guys. :msp_biggrin: Couldn't help that. Those trees were nice though. Did they get sold? I did not hear what became of them. 

There are still some big ones at the north end of the other historic warehouse. They shouldn't be in the way of anything.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, SlowP.
Yes, you're right. It would have made it difficult for them. Those were nice trees. That's when I found out that 3/8s chain binds up with the sapwood. Talk about fight. My saw wandered and I could just barely stop it.
Those were sold to Ben Davis and he has a Berg band saw like mine. He milled up those logs into siding for his new home. Looks real nice.
We had talked about falling those other trees on the north end but as you said, they were not threatening anything.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> But that would have removed a hideout for the fire guys. :msp_biggrin: Couldn't help that. Those trees were nice though. Did they get sold? I did not hear what became of them.
> 
> There are still some big ones at the north end of the other historic warehouse. They shouldn't be in the way of anything.



Here's a few pics of the last one by the building.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 27, 2011)

Sequoiadendron giganteum, the "other" Redwood.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Sequoiadendron giganteum, the "other" Redwood.


 
Planted one of them in my parent's yard a few weeks ago. Anxious to see how it is doing since Texas is burning like Rome burned.


----------



## nw axe man (Apr 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Sequoiadendron giganteum, the "other" Redwood.


 
I'd never been around them until I went up on the Tule reservation to help cut the shade trees around them. The grand fir, I guess that's what they were, were growing too close to this stand and sucking up the sunlight from the Sequoias. I can see why the Indians thought there was some sort of spiritual thing going on with them. The thought of cutting them down never crossed my mind. Trees don't last forever but I'd still hate to see them cut. Beautiful trees.


----------



## bitzer (Apr 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> BitzerBob!!!
> Somebody has to.
> Of the dozen or so Redwood guys in here, there are damn few photos.
> I'll look through my Darius Kinsey picture books, to see if I can find Gologit.


 
I can't even wrap my head around that size of wood. Just crazy to me. Thats the type of stuff that keeps me coming around here. Just awesome!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 27, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Of the dozen or so Redwood guys in here, there are damn few photos.
> I'll look through my Darius Kinsey picture books, to see if I can find Gologit.


 
Hey, I'm not _that_ old !  I do have some pictures somewhere from that era of my Grandfather and his brother up on boards chopping out the face of an old growth redwood. I don't know if they're Kinsey or not, they're copies of copies. My Grandfather was much in demand as a faller because he could chop right or left handed.

He always told me _not_ to go logging. But he came out to watch the day I put my first big one on the ground by myself. Walked off mumbling to himself..."well, that kid is a goner now for sure. He'll never want to do anything else." He was right.

I wish we had taken more pictures in those days. It just wasn't something we thought much about.


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hey, I'm not _that_ old !  I do have some pictures somewhere from that era of my Grandfather and his brother up on boards chopping out the face of an old growth redwood. I don't know if they're Kinsey or not, they're copies of copies. My Grandfather was much in demand as a faller because he could chop right or left handed.
> 
> He always told me _not_ to go logging. But he came out to watch the day I put my first big one on the ground by myself. Walked off mumbling to himself..."well, that kid is a goner now for sure. He'll never want to do anything else." He was right.
> 
> I wish we had taken more pictures in those days. It just wasn't something we thought much about.


 
Isn't that the truth, Bob!? I remember bugging my Dad for years to teach me. He wouldn't have anything to do with it. I was actually planning on going to university ( I did start.....lol). 

Finally one day he relented and we went out. Watched him with the first one and then just to get his goat, blurted out "Wow! Dad, that was AWESOME!!! I'm going to be a faller for sure!!!!" He looked at me and said "Like HELL you are!!! I knew I shouldn't have shown you that!**&^^&*$%&^*&&#" lol So off I went to university, yet strangely enough, here I am! lol 

Sawdust in my veins I guess! Can't fight it!


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 27, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Hey, I'm not _that_ old !  I do have some pictures somewhere from that era of my Grandfather and his brother up on boards chopping out the face of an old growth redwood. I don't know if they're Kinsey or not, they're copies of copies. My Grandfather was much in demand as a faller because he could chop right or left handed.
> 
> He always told me _not_ to go logging. But he came out to watch the day I put my first big one on the ground by myself. Walked off mumbling to himself..."well, that kid is a goner now for sure. He'll never want to do anything else." He was right.
> 
> I wish we had taken more pictures in those days. It just wasn't something we thought much about.


 


coastalfaller said:


> Isn't that the truth, Bob!? I remember bugging my Dad for years to teach me. He wouldn't have anything to do with it. I was actually planning on going to university ( I did start.....lol).
> 
> Finally one day he relented and we went out. Watched him with the first one and then just to get his goat, blurted out "Wow! Dad, that was AWESOME!!! I'm going to be a faller for sure!!!!" He looked at me and said "Like HELL you are!!! I knew I shouldn't have shown you that!**&^^&*$%&^*&&#" lol So off I went to university, yet strangely enough, here I am! lol
> 
> Sawdust in my veins I guess! Can't fight it!


 
Good stories, fellas!


----------



## nw axe man (May 5, 2011)

coastalfaller said:


> Isn't that the truth, Bob!? I remember bugging my Dad for years to teach me. He wouldn't have anything to do with it. I was actually planning on going to university ( I did start.....lol).
> 
> Finally one day he relented and we went out. Watched him with the first one and then just to get his goat, blurted out "Wow! Dad, that was AWESOME!!! I'm going to be a faller for sure!!!!" He looked at me and said "Like HELL you are!!! I knew I shouldn't have shown you that!**&^^&*$%&^*&&#" lol So off I went to university, yet strangely enough, here I am! lol
> I remember the summer of my senior year when I was 17 I had just about had it with haying for money. I went to my dad and asked him if he would break me in cutting. He met with my uncle, his partner, and said that he would.
> ...


----------



## paccity (May 5, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, those be the ones.


 
just noticed the yellow in the foreground , nice.


----------



## RandyMac (May 5, 2011)

Yep, all yellow, a CP125, a 797 and landingman Billy's spare SP125.


----------



## sierratree (Jul 4, 2013)

nw axe man said:


> Here's a few pics of a springboard that I had to make to get a job done some years ago. This was a nice fir that was just too high on the bottom side. You can see where I slabbed off the bark. This is fairly close to St Helens and got some heavy ash.



That is (was) a NICE tree............wow.


----------

